# Two new cockatiels...one won't eat, both won't drink



## NYBadshah1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I got two cockatiels yesterday. I've noticed that one isn't eating at all (when I came back today it had looked like he had tried to eat feces). And I've never seen any of them drink. The food/water bins are full and uncovered and in an easy to reach place. Even when I put the second one next to the food bin, he walks away. Both walk away from the water. 

The food is the exact same food the breeder/pet store used to feed them. I wanted to keep them on that diet for a few weeks before switching them to a different type of seeds.

Any advice on how to get them to eat/drink? Thanks so much!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Its not usual. Give them time. Chances are they are at least drinking when you are out of sight... and they will come around to eating soon too.

Try hanging a spray of millet in the cage... thats temptation (and its easy to see evidence of eating too).

Congrats!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

G'day again. Cockatiels can go up to 3 days without eating or drinking while settling in, Many report this happening. They are getting used to a new situation. They will be fine. Eating feaces can be a sign of mineral deprivaton......SUSANNNNEEEEEEE, others more knowlegable than me, we need you here.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....As Peanutbutter suggested clipping some millet close to where they are perching is a good temptation to eat.

You might ask the person whom you got the birds from where their food and water bowls were located. As to myself when I am weaning out babies I will place the food and water dishes, greens etc. on the cage floor.

Cockatiels do not drink much...just a few sips a day. if the water gets dirty from food from the seed dish, this could have been remaining seed/hulls on their beaks when they went to take a sip if water. If you are feeding seed you can blow on the seed bowl to see if any seed hulls fly out.

Keep fresh paper in the cage tray to monitor poop. If they are pooping they are eating.

All the changes (sale, new location, new environment) are stress. Many times tiels will deal with this by eating their droppings. The water soluble nutrients from anything they eat are not stored in the body. As they pass thru the digestive track some are absorbed but most are excreted from the body. The best way that a tiel replentishes these lost nutrients is by eating the droppings. What you can do is get some Brewers Yeast from a health food store (there are several mfg., but all are good brands) and sprinkle on any foods your tiels will eat for about a week. it is a good suppliment, and can be used once a week when they are settled in. But in the meantime it will also help with stress from all the new changes.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You got excellent advice.. congrats on your two new 'tiels.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Are the birds tame?

It's perfectly normal for new birds to avoid food and water while they're settling in. When I got Echo, though, he allowed me to feed him some seeds and pellets out of my hand. It wasn't much but it made me feel much better, and less like he was suffering in any way.

Your birds won't starve. They'll eat once they feel comfortable. In the meantime, try your hardest to keep their environment stress-free. Congrats on the new birds.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

Brewer's yeast, is that the same as yeast used in making bread?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*Brewer's yeast, is that the same as yeast used in making bread?*_
*------------------------------*

No, it is a nutritional supplement. Humans can use it too, on salads, eggs, soups, whatever.


----------



## NYBadshah1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the advice. I wrote that post before I went out for dinner. After I got back, I noticed them both at the food bin and eating, and then scurrying over to the water bin to drink. In fact, they're both eating right now . I think the stresses had something to do with it. Also, what didn't really help is that they had two cages in two days.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that they are starting to settle in  Congrats on your new tiels


----------

